# Nicholas Smith Trains



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, not exactly a 'product', but

Too often anymore, all we hear about brick 'n mortar stores is 'prices too high' and 'going out of business' and 'lousy service'

I sold some stuff that allowed us come East to visit my son and his wife (We had to deliver it in York, anyway). While we are out here, Kim and I made a deal, if she could go to the doll shop on 30 outside Lancaster, I could go to a train store..... 

The folks at Nicholas Smith in Broomall, Pa. (about 10mi W. of Philly, on SR3) are VERY nice. As in somewhere between really good and downright excellent service. He spent something like 15 minutes double checking to see if something that had caught my eye online was still in stock. It wasn't, but that was still ok, he tried, and did it with a smile. His wife? seemed to be having fun with us too, all because I said "Shhhhh!, Don't let (Kim) know how much I spent!"....... Then I had to let Kim pay because I remembered she had most of the money in her purse. Everybody had a laugh.

Their prices were comparable to most of the usual online shops. The sales tax was less than the shipping would have been for boxes that size. Be warned, they have so much stuff in stock that the aisles are pretty narrow for a lard butt like me. But more room to walk and see would have meant less stuff to look at.... so I'll take cramped - at least as long as I still fit.

We also got my nearly 3YO Grandson some wooden blocks while we were there. He thought they were great.

And even though even I admit I DID spend too much (About twice what I had planned, I got enough Piko houses to finish the village), Kim's only complaint was it was a little too warm upstairs for her to browse very long. But maybe they made enough off us to buy a small fan.....

AND I'll make the effort to shop there again. When/if I can..... I'll bring a penlight to look in the shadows for any treasures I may have missed this trip. Some things are just worth a few small inconveniences.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

I answered your post on another site, but yes, they are good folks to deal with. I like going through their parts and power trucks offerings at ECLSTS. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

NST is my "candy" store. Our wives visit the downstairs toy store while my buddy and I enjoy the train store. Lots of "new old stock" in all scales and great service.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always good to hear about a retailer that is giving good service! Too many times all we get are the complaints about a retailer or a manufacturer. It's a nice change.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, they more than earned it! 

Human nature is you please a customer, he tells 2 people-- displease one and he tells twenty (or 200 online). 

They are going on my 'recommended vendor' list on my next AV page update


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

they are a great store having done business long distance many times 
-pleasant people-reasonable shipping, and sometimes smoking prices- 

other times damn near full retail 

and this is why, they still have in stock some rather dated but minty new LGB -which BTW , is rapidly diminshing due to the scarcity


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I always like visiting this store. My experience there has been mixed, however. One time, I got a great deal on a new aristo mallet. Another time, I was told two trains didn't go together because they were from the 'wrong era'. I do like poking through their scratch and dent area. Sometimes there are good deals in there! I found a lot of interesting equipment in there over the years. I haven't been back in almost 2.5 years. One thing I always liked was that they tried to display one of everything.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get to the west Philly area very often, but when I do I make it a point to visit Nicholas Smith Trains. I have gone in there on several occasions, not planning on a purchase, but leave with several long boxes that were at a great price and the service getting them was great.

Another store in the mid-Atlantic region that has a real store is Star Hobbies in Annapolis, Md.

If you are ever in the area of either of these "Real Stores" stop by, and buy. You won't be disappointed. 


Chuck


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, would strongly recommend both Nicholas Smith and Star Hobby. I have dealt with both of them on multiple occasions, both in person and via mail order. Both are excellent dealers with well-stocked stores.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I have purchased from Nicholas Smith at the ECLSTS but I was disappointed in my treatment when I was there during the summer 2 years ago. I asked to go in the scratch and dent section and I was told I could only go in there when the owner was there. When I asked when the owner was going to be back the answer was September. I fekt the sales rep. was playing a game with me. A wasted trip on my part. 
LAO


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 13 May 2011 08:40 AM 
they are a great store having done business long distance many times 
-pleasant people-reasonable shipping, and sometimes smoking prices- 

other times damn near full retail 

and this is why, they still have in stock some rather dated but minty new LGB -which BTW , is rapidly diminshing due to the scarcity 

I tried to mail order an LGB loco from them once which was listed on the website. It was a new loco, but had been on display per the e-mail I got, so was dusty. Due to this, they would NOT sell it to me via mail order. When I asked why, they told me I would be upset and claim they sold me a used loco as new!! I e-mailed them back and told them I have been buying new and used plastic, tinplate and brass trains for new and never had a vendor issue but did not get a further reply.

Strange? Yes. But probably due to them being burned by some customer in the past, so I can almost understand their position.

From some pix I have seen, and being a tinplate buff too, I would love to see the place sometime.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I never liked them, Always thought their prices were way high and there product Advertisements in GR were always out of date....... 

I'l stick with RLD Hobbies, Were customer service is #1


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

My first experience with Chris Gans and Nicholas Smith Trains was in 1992. We were putting a large Christmas Train Display together at the US Geological Survey in Reston VA. It used most of the space in the center of the main auditorium, an area about 38 feet on a side. We had designed the layout with two main circuits with passing loops and were using LGB magnetic reed relays to control everything. We had more wire than track. I decided we needed those wire clips that attach to the track to keep everything neat and tidy. Started calling around. No one within 50 miles of Washington DC had a single one. I spoke to Chris [owner of NST] and asked if he had the item. "YES, how many do you need?" "Howw about 100 or so." "Just a minute...yes we have them." 

I told Chris we were at least 3.5 hours away, but it was December and the weather was crappy. I told Chris we would be on the way within 30 minutes, don't lock the doors. We drove in a snow storm up I-95 and then onto the windy two lane road from Chester to Bromall [No I-476 Blue route in those days]. We finally got there about 20 minutes after closing time. The lights were on and the door unlocked. Chris had my stuff in a box ready to go. He had two comments [1] "You guys are NUTS!! driving up here from Virginia", and [2] "Since you are here, is there anything else you need.. take your time." 

After that we made many a weekend trip to NST for LGB, Lionel, and AF stuff "in the back room". He had an amazing parts inventory. Since we have gravitated away from LGB and into live steam, the trips have stopped, but I always find something at the York ECLSTS. Nick is right... he often does not have the lowest prices. But Chris has always been friendly and customer oriented. He has helped me find elusive parts and even called when someone brought in a pice they wanted to sell or trade that he thought I might want. 

I will agree that over the 20 years I have dealt with NST, there have been some "less than helpful" staff. It usually turned out they were just like all the other shops that have several guys behind the counter; they know what they know, and are interested in. Don't believe it, just spend 10 minutes in Caboose Hobbies or Trainworld, or any other hobby shop not specifically focused on Large Scale. 

For Large Scale, On a 1 to 10, I give NST a 9.1. Overall, I give them a 9.6.


----------

